# St Johns Hospital, Chelmsford



## RA181 (Jan 13, 2008)

I visited St John's Hospital in Chelmsford back in November 2007. Half of the site is still live but there is a very nice looking abandoned part with some interesting features including a gorgeous wrought iron stair rail and some gothic arches 

Here are the pics...






























































Nice 70's flashback! lol











RA


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 14, 2008)

Ooh I like the look of that place very much. Gorgeous wrought iron work and windows. Excellent pics as always, RA.

Cheers


----------



## Mr Sam (Jan 14, 2008)

oooh my gf lives in chelmsford, wonder if i can get down there before she moves up here, my car decided to die halfway there on satdy 

nice shots


----------



## Richard Davies (Jan 14, 2008)

I think my parents once had at tea towel with the same patten as those certains.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey, must have missed this one! 
St. John's is a real gem in me opinion. As you rightly point out, some nice features. Shame about all the damage 
Remember getting some snaps here just before it closed. The Estates Manager was well cool -just handed me a visitors badge and said "feel free to have a look around anywhere unless it's locked! 
Nice photos RA -enjoyed these ones -you capture it well.

Lb


----------



## BarneySchwarzenegger (Jan 19, 2008)

really like the 70's curtain. What a great looking place.


----------



## Ratters (Jan 19, 2008)

looks a great place. good photo's too 

those curtains....


----------



## Claretfan (Dec 21, 2008)

Recently explored this place, in a very very bad way, dead pigeones everywhere and wallpaper hanging off. god knows when the rest of it is closing down, will be revisting so may post pics, if i remember my camera.


----------



## djmartyc (Jan 10, 2009)

it say's pic's are currently unavailable!


----------



## vanburen (Jan 10, 2009)

i carnt see owt.....


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 10, 2009)

I can only imagine that these pics have been moved or deleted from the Author's Flickr account? Either that or Flickr is undergoing site maintenence.

Shame. There were some good pics too.

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## Claretfan (Feb 26, 2009)

Recently two people were arrested for knicking lead off the roofs, so if your gonna explore it be careful.


----------

